# Decoy dog suggestions



## mopopoff (Jan 16, 2014)

I am just starting out hunting coyotes and I've been doing a lot of research and studying up on the subject. I have watched a lot of videos and the decoy dogs fascinate me. I would like to get into a groove and be comfortable hunting coyotes so it will be a year or two down the road if not longer, but I would like to get a dog to train as a decoy dog. I would like to know what kind of a dog to consider when the time comes. I've heard the black lip cur and mtn. cur breeds are good coyote dogs, but I would like to know what other breeds would make good coyote dogs as well


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Talk to SHampton (Scott) he knows more about decoy dogs than Tony Tebbe !


----------

